# Steam in the Garden Magazine?



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

this magazine still exist? I filled out a subscription request on their website, steamup.com, and it said that they would contact me. As soon as you finish the subscription form, the web page becomes some strange thing referring to shower doors, steam baths, and other unrelated stuff. So what is the deal?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Did you try "Steamup.net"


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Don, 
I am sure that when they deliver your first issue that they will also be installing your Luxury Steam Shower! 
Hopefully President Dan will read this and be able to advise you as to whats going on. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I need to subscribe to this mag. I have quite a few back issues I bought off a friend in the hobby. I enjoy them immensely.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

My mistake: I meant steamup.net. I verified the opening page of the site, which has a proper page advertising the magazine, a letter from Marie Brown, links "steam scene" pictures, the "swap shop" with classifieds, etc. The subscribe page looks legit, but after one enters the data, it goes to the page pictured with my original question. I guess it seems pretty strange to me......Who is President Dan?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Just call Marie on the phone. They are still going, that is the right web site. 

jerry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

They apparently have an erroreous link someplace... I think that the "dot info" URL address was one they had several years ago and I bet the subscribe page has it someplace that needs to be updated. Strange that it has not been rooted out a long time ago... it could be nobody has paid much attention to it after subscribing????

After the death of Ron Brown last year, several people, well known in the world of Steam in the Garden (as a hobby) purchased the magazine to run it with Marie Brown as the subscription manager. They have put out 2 issues since then and they were certainly up to the standard the magazine has always had.

I am sure one of them will see this thread and jump on the problem to get it fixed and verify your subscription has been entered.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know what's happening but I'm looking into it.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for your answers! I really would like to get this magazine - I've never seen it, but it sounds very interesting. It also seems that I am somewhat unobservant - Never noticed the last line in Dan Pantages' reply boxes... 

I thought the website thing was really wierd. I thought maybe someone was "phishing" the site to aquire information. I probably will end up calling them to get this subscription going. Really glad that the subscription page tells you not to enter any credit card info. Who knows where that would go.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Don, 
It is still early days for the new team, and it is just part time for them, so I think that they are trying to get the website improved, but we must be patient. 
I have only started getting it for the last two issues, and it is well worth the money. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the web page becomes some strange thing referring to shower doors, steam baths, and other unrelated stuff 
Just an FYI - that is a default web page full of 'sponsored' links. The owner gets paid when someone clicks a link. Most of them are set up in Russia and other obscure places. 

The website URL (name) has expired and someone has renewed it and set up that results page.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Its simply an old link that was missed and didnt get changed..nothing more ominous than that.. 

steamup.info was the old website.. 
the new website is steamup.net. 
when the changeover to steamup.net was made, the old "steamup.info" was "abandoned", not renewed, the old page was deleted, 
and its now revereted to that "holding" page that lists the "luxury steam showers" and all that.. 

the domain simply reverted back to whoever owns it, and now its just a placemarker with some ads on it.. 
rather than make no page at all, the host decieded they might as well try to run a few ads, if people still visit the page.. 
in theory someone could now buy steamup.info and use it as a webpage..if they wanted to. 

All the new steam in the garden people need to do is find the bad link in their current webpage, and fix it..problem solved. 

Scot


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah, the wonders of the internet world. Communication with President Dan has been established. Thanks! Actually, I could use a "luxury steam shower", but I bought an engine instead....


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By Scottychaos on 06 May 2011 08:27 AM 
Its simply an old link that was missed and didnt get changed..nothing more ominous than that.. 


It's actually slightly more complex than that, but this explanation is close enough for horseshoes or ... 

Anyway, new website under development, taking longer than expected (ha! when does anything take less time than expected?) ... we're within days (weeks?) of it being finished enough to show to the public.

And, to echo a thread in another forum, we'll be consistently updating the new site.

Thanks for your patience.

\dmc


----------

